

Ask HN: Does Stripe have a Donate button yet? - codegeek

Just wondering if Stripe has a similar function like Paypal where people can donate money to you.
======
justin0469
From what I can tell of Stripe, you can take payment for anything. You'd have
to find your own button (<http://images.lmgtfy.com/?q=donate>) and create a
payment page. Stripe is basically just an API for a payment gateway.

------
rada
Have you even _tried_ going to the documentation?

I've never touched Stripe and it took me all but 30 seconds to find the
relevant instructions: <https://stripe.com/docs/button>

